# Reality of Ricky Rubio not as fun as the fantasy



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> This video is from Rubio’s first season with FC Barcelona in 2009 and remains his most-watched YouTube clip to date across his nearly 10-year professional career. Once hyped as possibly the best European guard prospect ever, Rubio turns 24 this month and has come to a crossroads. Watching the video above reminds us why we were so excited about Rubio’s arrival in the NBA—yet also reminds us that the point guard hasn't lived up to his prodigal billing.
> 
> It’s tough not to appreciate the young Rubio's Euro-steps, no-look dishes and wizardry off the bounce as he delivers to teammates time and time again. You might not understand the the Spanish play-by-play announcers in the video, but you can certainly detect the glee in their voices. At age 18, Rubio was already a rock star. He signed his first contract at 14 with DKV Joventut and would lead Spain’s top division in steals the next season and rack up awards as Europe’s brightest young talent. YouTube magnified his swashbuckling brand of point guard play for the world to savor.
> 
> ...


http://www.si.com/nba/2014/10/07/ricky-rubio-wolves-contract-kevin-love-andrew-wiggins


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

I'd keep him if I were Minny. He is a quality pass first PG, and his jumper can always improve (with work--see Kidd, Rose). he'd fit in well with the rest of the young talent they have, he just has to find a way to strengthen his body. he's almost never on the court, but when he is, the dynamics and the ability can't be overstated.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

They need to decide how they want to build around Wiggins. Having a young'ish quality pass first PG isn't a bad piece in my view. Depends on if they view Lavine as their starter of the future.


----------

